# #40 CLOSED - CROCHET CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS WITH TERRI



## Designer1234

#40 Workshop CROCHET CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS WITH TERRI
-------------

*WORKSHOP GUIDELINES -- IT IS IMPORTANT YOU READ THIS BEFORE YOU START THE WORKSHOP!*

===========================
*IMPORTANT- PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late*.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post "I'm In" to join this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post. If you are reading this you are now in the workshop.

#1- Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section. If you are not sure if you are subscribedâclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe to the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2 PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way.

If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#3 Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teacher's answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4 Please don't give individual links to the various workshops; we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a few days, to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

The workshop information will be posted later tonight or early tomorrow morning (Starting day) and the teacher (Terri) will be here to answer your questions. Please do not hesitate to let her know how you are doing and ask questions

WELCOME TO YOU ALL, AND ESPECIALLY TO YOUR TEACHER TERRI -- have fun everyone!
-------------

Hello all,

*My name is Terri and I will be leading the Christmas Decoration workshop . I can't wait to see what everyone does with these fun and cheery holiday patterns*!

There will be a *Christmas Tree* that is a great tabletop decoration. *Snowflakes* to decorate the tree, windows, or as I did when my kids were small, hang from the ceiling! After those are completed everyone should be all geared up for the *Lacy Christmas Angel*. She may look difficult, but I promise, she's really not such a touch cookie!

I'll walk you through the stitching and stuffing, stiffening and shaping and am always available for questions or concerns.

_Then, when we've done all that not only will you have wonderful new decorations to either grace your own home or to give as gifts, but there's a special surprise pattern to make later on if you like. I'll be available to PM for info and questions with this one as well if you need a little help or just a friendly word of encouragement_.

I can't wait to get started! *Here's what we'll need for this workshop!*

Crochet hooks: sizes H or I, and steel hooks size 6 or 7

Yarn: Worsted weight (4) - Christmas Green(preferably with
some metallic threads) or cotton as below.

Crochet Cotton: Sz.10 White (1 large ball should do for all)

Sz.10 Green on two shades to be used 
together for a smaller sized tree if 
you want.
(I'm doing both the worsted and cotton trees)

Poly Fiberfill for tree and angel's head

Yarn needle

White Glue or Fabric Stiffener

Straight Pins

Styrofoam board or large piece of cardboard

Waxed Paper

Glitter (irridescent or silver)

12" Styrofoam tree (to shape angel body
) 
Clear thread or fishing line for hanging snowflakes

======
I think I've covered all we'll need, but if I find there is anything else, I'll let you know if we need anything more.

I look forward to all the back and forth and the wonderful
projects as they get finished. I'll post pics of the steps as we go along, since I'll be working right along with you. See you then!!!

Terri


----------



## tmlester

Hi...*.Terri here with another introduction and the beginning of our workshop patterns....the Tabletop Christmas Tree pattern*.

I will be adding downloads of all the patterns at the end of this post, so if anyone hasn't gotten all the supplies yet (or if I missed listing anything, which is entirely possible!) we can all have what we need to get going.

For now though, here is the pattern for the Christmas Tree with pictures of some of the earlier steps included as they are in the pdf I've attached. I will add more pictures tomorrow afternoon as I get farther along with my own tree.

For those who are new to crochet, may I suggest (as Designer 1234 has) checking out the workshop with prismatic here:

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-151587-1.html*

And now - the pattern:

*Table Top Christmas Tree*

MATERIALS: 2 skeins Worsted Weight yarn with metallic filament (I used I Love this Yarn Metallic Green from Hobby Lobby), stuffing and K hook or hook to obtain gauge.

FINISHED SIZE: 12 tall 
GAUGE: Not really important for this project.

TREE[/b]: With Willow and K hook ch-3, sl st to form a ring.

See pictures at the bottom of the post

RND 1: Ch-1, work 8 sc in ring, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn. (8 sts)

RND 2-4: (2 sc next st, sc next st) around, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn. (12 sts)(18 sts)(27 sts)

RND 5: (2 sc next st, sc next 2 sts) around, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn. (36 sts)

RND 6: Sc ea st around, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn.

RND 7: Rep rnd 5. (48 sts)

RND 8: Rep rnd 6.

RND 9: Rep rnd 5. (64 sts)

RND 10: Rep rnd 6.

RND 11: Sc ea st in back loop only, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn.

RND 12-13: Rep rnd 6.

RND 14: Sc ea st in front loop only, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn.

RND 15: (Sk next st, sc next 7 sts) around, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn. (56 sts)

RND 16: Rep rnd 6.

RND 17: Rep rnd 15. (49 sts)

RND 18: Rep rnd 14.

RND 19-20: Rep rnd 6.

RND 21: (Sk next st, sc next 6 sts) around, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn. (42 sts)

RND 22: Rep rnd 14.

RND 23-24: Rep rnd 6.

RND 25: (Sk next st, sc next 5 sts) around, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn. (35 sts)

RND 26: Rep rnd 14.

Our tree is taking shape nicely, dont you think?!

RND 27-28: Rep rnd 6.

RND 29: Rep rnd 21. (30 sts)

RND 30: Rep rnd 14.

RND 31-32: Rep rnd 6.

RND 33: Rep rnd 25. (25 sts)

RND 34: Rep rnd 14.

RND 35-36: Rep rnd 6.

The tree can be stuffed with fiberfill as you go starting here if you wish.

RND 37: (Sk next st, sc next 4 sts) around, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn. (20 sts)

RND 38: Rep rnd 14.

RND 39: Rep rnd 37. (15 sts)

RND 40: Rep rnd 6.

Stuff your tree fully now and add a little stuffing to the rest before row 43. The last two rows will be stiff enough to not need any more fiberfill.

RND 41: (Sk next st, sc next 2 sts) around, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn. (10 sts)

RND 42: (Sk next st, sc next 2 sts) 3 times, sc last st, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn. (7 sts)

RND 43: (Sk next st, sc next st) 3 times, sc last st, sl st top beg sc, ch-1, turn. (4 sts)

RND 44: (Sk next st, sc next st) twice, sl st top beg sc, fasten off. (2 sts)

*TREE EDGING*:
If you are not using yarn with metallic filament or just want a little extra bling, use a metallic yarn adding it to a strand of your main yarn for a glittery edging.

RND 1: With Willow and K hook join in any left over lp on any st of rnd 14 of tree (see picture), ch-1, (sl st next st, sc next, dc next, 2 trc next, dc next, sc next) 10 times, dc next st, 2 trc next, dc next, sc last st, sl st beg ch-1, fasten off. (64 sts)

RND 2: With Willow and K hook join in any left over lp on any st of rnd 18 of tree, ch-1, (sl st next st, sc next, dc next, 2 trc next, dc next, sc next) 8 times, sl st beg ch-1, fasten off. (49 sts)

RND 3: With Willow and K hook join in any left over lp on any st of rnd 22 of tree, ch-1, (sl st next st, sc next, dc next, 2 trc next, dc next, sc next) 7 times, sl st beg ch-1, fasten off. (42 sts)

RND 4: With Willow and K hook join in any left over lp on any st of rnd 26 of tree, ch-1, (sl st next st, sc next, dc next, 2 trc next, dc next, sc next) 5 times, sc next st, dc next st, 2 trc next, dc next, sc last st, sl st beg ch-1, fasten off. (35 sts)

RND 5: With Willow and K hook join in any left over lp on any st of rnd 30 of tree, ch-1, (sl st next st, sc next, dc next, 2 trc next, dc next, sc next) 5 times, sl st beg ch-1, fasten off. (30 sts)

RND 6: With Willow and K hook join in any left over lp on any st of rnd 34 of tree, ch-1, (sl st next st, sc next, dc next, 2 trc next, dc next, sc next) 4 times, sc next st, sl st beg ch-1, fasten off. (24 sts)

RND 7: With Willow and K hook join in any left over lp on any st of rnd 38 of tree, ch-1, (sl st next st, sc next, dc next, 2 trc next, dc next, sc next) 3 times, sc next st, dc next st, sl st beg ch-1, fasten off. (20 sts)

And youve done it! Enjoy!

The tree is a good size for showing off smaller ornaments(as pictured), collections of Christmas pins, or as a center piece.
_______________________________

I'll check back tomorrow after 12pm (Central Time)so please leave any questions on the feed and I'll answer them then and have fun with the beginning of your tree. It's really a fairly easy pattern and although a long one, it worked up in about 5 to 6 hours for me.

I know we all knit or crochet at different rates, so if it takes you a little longer or seems confusing, don't get discouraged! The wonderful people here on KP are always supportive and I will always be available for questions in the afternoon and evening tomorrow.

Enjoy, and we'll chat tomorrow!


----------



## Designer1234

GOOD MORNING LADIES! Terri will, as she mentioned be here this afternoon and evening -- meanwhile *she has posted a pdf download of the Christmas tree pattern as well as the actual pattern* - you are welcome to copy these patterns for your own use.

This will make a wonderful table topper for a coffee table or a dinner table - (our tables are so full at Christmas that this would work well with crochet snowflakes (coming soon) around it - )

*I am Designer 1234 and I welcome you all to this workshop*. _ For those who are new - please make sure you always read the workshop information on page one of the workshop - and please follow the guidelines placed there_

We have teachers of these workshops from all over the world and so 
there are sometimes time differences -- this has been no problem and I know it won't be a problem here, as Terri works early in the morning until around noon. She will drop by as soon as she can.

Don't hesitate to ask questions and she will answer.

Thanks to you all for joining us.

By the way -- when you join a workshop ALWAYS read from page one even if you join late as information is posted there -- also if by chance there are changes in patterns or other information that will affect the outcome they might not be repeated.

We welcome all of you. I hope you will become one of our followers by taking as many of these wonderful classes as you can manage.

Some of our members have taken nearly all of them and feel they have learned a great deal.

_All our classes are taught by KP members to KP members. Most have never taught on line and many have never taught at all_.

There are three managers, Myself, Prismaticr and nrcl940. Each of us have taught classes here and we are available to assist the teachers in any way we can.

The workshop Section has been running for over a year and 40 classes have been taught by our members -we have over 2600 subscribed KP members and more are joining us each day. The teachers volunteer their time and put hours of preparation into the classes.

Designer1234


----------



## RookieRetiree

Okay...pulled the pattern. May try to work on this when the other Tea Party gals are here tomorrow. I have all the materials -- I may decide to use white as the edging color to represent snow...hope it works.


----------



## barb1957

Rookie I was thinking the same thing, also thinking a little glitter on top of the white on edges to add a little sparkle. Hopefully I can start tonight. Got a big day planned that I have to finish first. 

This treee is going to be perfect on the coffee table and easy to pack away after the holidays.


----------



## tmlester

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...pulled the pattern. May try to work on this when the other Tea Party gals are here tomorrow. I have all the materials -- I may decide to use white as the edging color to represent snow...hope it works.


Hi, Terri here. Great Idea! I'm using a green with a silver thread through it and I think I may add a silver metallic yarn for the edging on mine as well 

---Designer here------

I crochet a tree years ago and added glitter paint little balls. and 'ropes' with the paint. Be careful though you don't want to spill any. I just started and it really worked quite well. it is still with my daughter. You can buy glitter paint in Michaels. I used green, silver, gold, red and blue for different projects that I knitted -many years ago.

I used them to decorate Christmas Balls I crochet too. 
Just a thought Terri -- I hope you don't mind me mentioning it. Use it sparingly- the thread works better but I found I made 20 balls and the glitter paint helped. I like the idea crochet silver or gold chains for decorating 
the tree better though - didn't think of that then.

I love this class! we can just go for it. I wish I had the time - will try to do another tree and some snowflakes before this Christmas-- thanks so much TERRI.


----------



## tmlester

Good afternoon all,

Just stopping by to see how things are going for everyone with the tree. Any issues, anyone? 

I know this was an easy pattern for me, but....I've been crocheting since I was 7yrs. old. I tend to forget what it was like in the beginning (old age, anyone?!)and don't always remember to add in the little things. Like stitches, turning or not turning, working in rounds, and the like. 

I'm adding in for any newbies out there (or just anyone who would like it), a pdf that is free on the Bernat web site.
It's Learn to Crochet, by Bernat and is great for refreshing the memory about just about anything on the topic!

I'll be checking in intermittently throughout the afternoon and evening. Happy stitching, all


----------



## tmlester

Good evening,

I've been checking in from time to time and since I haven't seen any more posts, decided that everyone here is absolutely brilliant! Since I already knew that this is the most talented bunch of folks I know, this should come as no surprise 

I'm adding a teaser for those working on the Christmas Tree, and those who may be waiting for the rest. I'm attaching the pdf of one of the three snowflake patterns we will be working on. The pdf comes complete with pictures of the process and the stiffening process. 

When everyone is ready to move on, just let me know and I'll post the patterns here and add the other pdfs.

Happy stitching, Terri


----------



## Designer1234

Oh! that snow flake is beautiful -- you could do one in silver and one in gold and one in white and put them around the tree! WOW. GREAT PATTERNS TERRI.


----------



## Designer1234

Patsy Ruth said:


> I also did not have the appropriate yarn so dug through my stash and found some Bernat Satin in fern green and another Bernat Satin without a label, looks like an olive color. I put the two together and will have a two tone variegated tree. Don't know how it is going to look but wanted to start and that is all I could come up with. I do have lots of crochet thread in white so snowflakes and angels will not be a problem. I have been crocheting for many years, since I was 8 years old but I do love these workshops and it will be a kind of CAL for me. I hope this is ok because I do like working along with others here at KP. I have learned to felt and double knit and knit lace all in workshops here. These were all new to me. Thanks again Shirley for bringing all these workshops to us.


Designer(Shirley) here
_It is so satisfying when people like you let us know that even though you are experienced, you enjoy the workshops. I try very hard to have a variety of different classes and am so pleased that we have over 2665 subscribed members to our workshop section. It has only been a year, and I am amazed at the wonderful teachers who have been willing to teach, and the wonderful variety of subjects. It is great to see people taking class after class. Warms my heart and makes the work worthwhile.

Thanks for your kind words_.

I love the Christmas tree- how are you all doing? I hope you will ask Terri questions as others might want to know exactly what you want to know but might be too shy to ask. Please feel free to join in everyone.


----------



## tmlester

jangmb said:


> Just to let you know, Terri, I am not a wizbang at this and haven't commented because I decided that I did not have the appropriate yarn for this treeNeed to get to Joanne's or Hobby Lobby for your suggested yarn!


Actually, you can use any yarn you wish - if its not a metallic or shimmery yarn, you can do as others have suggested and use white for the edging rounds to give it the look of being snow tipped. 
This pattern is really pretty easy, and with all the different ideas on how to 'update' the pattern, there are sure to be a variety of different styles and looks popping up.

Later I'll be posting a picture of my two different trees. The finished one is in two different shades of green crochet thread worked together. The unfinished tree is the Love This Yarn by Hobby Lobby.

If it makes it easier for you to use the same yarns, by all means get what you are comfortable with. Just have fun with it!


----------



## tmlester

Designer1234 said:


> Oh! that snow flake is beautiful -- you could do one in silver and one in gold and one in white and put them around the tree! WOW. GREAT PATTERNS TERRI.


Thanks, I love this pattern too. I do use a larger (smaller number for steel hooks) hook for mine though-sz. 6. I find the smaller sized hooks tended to snag too much.


----------



## tmlester

judybug52 said:


> Where can I buy a size 6 or 7 steel chrochet hook? I went to Joann's and they did not have any steel chrochet hooks. Since you are from Chicago , and I am south of it, where would you suggest. Or do I need to order on line. Thanks


They are usually available in sets of 3 or more. Try Michaels or even Walmart. If you can't find a steel hook, try a size B metal hook-they are about the same size as a7 hook. They may be even harder to find though. Here is a link to buy online if they aren't available there.
http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=262612011


----------



## judybug52

tmlester said:


> They are usually available in sets of 3 or more. Try Michaels or even Walmart. If you can't find a steel hook, try a size B metal hook-they are about the same size as a7 hook. They may be even harder to find though. Here is a link to buy online if they aren't available there.
> http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=262612011


Thanks. I will check them out tomorrow.


----------



## tmlester

Well, here is my second finished tree along with a picture of the smaller crochet thread tree with the almost finished yarn tree. Now to finish the one in sport weight to round out the trio I'm planning to use for a centerpiece. This one will have the edging in white or silver I think  Thanks for the great idea ladies!


----------



## tmlester

Now for the snowflakes! Here are the two pdf's to add to the one I posted earlier. 

Tomorrow afternoon, I'll type out a pattern with pictures of the steps for the Pretty Picot Snowflake. Since it's a little different from the others in that it doesn't begin by making a ring, I thought it might be helpful for those who are new to thread crochet or crochet in general to have pictures to guide them. Being a visual learner myself, I know when I encounter something new, its easier for me to learn if I have something to show me if I'm doing it correctly 

So, here are the other two snowflakes. And again, Happy Stitching!


----------



## Maryannee

My funky tree


----------



## kaylink

Maryannee said:


> My funky tree


it looks so much like the real thing I love it.


----------



## mkjfrj

Love your "funky" tree; can't wait to make the snowflakes tomorrow


----------



## tmlester

Maryannee said:


> My funky tree


I Love It!!!! What yarn did you use? It looks like a baby yarn I almost picked up the other day, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Linda C.

Maryannee said:


> It's Bernat Tizzy. It is a baby yarn.


How many skeins (or yards) did the tree take? Is that kind of yarn difficult to work with? I've looked at it a lot of times, but haven't tried it yet. I really like your tree, so now may be the time I go ahead and try it!
Thanks for the info
Linda


----------



## barb1957

Thanks for the pics Terri, know I know what they are supoose to look like it will be easier. Hopefully this weekend I can get started got a couple of things I need to fininsh first. Also thanks for the other snowflakes . This year I had decided to make some and hang them in my windows so this is working out great. New directions and not haveing to do them alone.


----------



## barb1957

Maryannee said:


> My funky tree


Love your tree, I have to go to joannes sometime today for torromow so lookingfor some and picking aup a skein. Did it take 1 or 2 skeins for the tree.


----------



## elliebe

im new, a beginner.. how did you do this ? is it a different shaggy yarn just done overtop plain?


----------



## Maryannee

barb1957 said:


> Love your tree, I have to go to joannes sometime today for torromow so lookingfor some and picking aup a skein. Did it take 1 or 2 skeins for the tree.


It's called Bernat Tizzy. It took less than a skein. It is a little stubborn to work with because of the bulk but you get the hang of it quickly.


----------



## judybug52

Maryannee said:


> It's called Bernat Tizzy. It took less than a skein. It is a little stubborn to work with because of the bulk but you get the hang of it quickly.


Did you use the branch pattern or did you do something different? I also like the tree with this yarn. Thanks


----------



## tmlester

Maryannee said:


> It's Bernat Tizzy. It is a baby yarn.


Thanks! I'll have to go back and get some now!


----------



## Maryannee

I finished my 2nd tree using Red Heart Shimmer...a green shimmer sparkles. It doesn't photograph well.


----------



## Williesied

Hi, you say in one post that you used a size "h"or"I"and in the other post you say to use a "k" hook. Which is it?


----------



## tmlester

Williesied said:


> Hi, you say in one post that you used a size "h"or"I"and in the other post you say to use a "k" hook. Which is it?


Sorry - typo. I meant size I or K. It calls for an I in the original pattern, but I used a K, so I suggested either one.


----------



## tmlester

Maryannee said:


> I finished my 2nd tree using Red Heart Shimmer...a green shimmer sparkles. It doesn't photograph well.


Great trees! I love the red ball on top - and the gold ornaments


----------



## tmlester

Maryannee said:


> I finished my 2nd tree using Red Heart Shimmer...a green shimmer sparkles. It doesn't photograph well.


Great trees! I love the red ball on top - and the gold ornaments  I had a hard time getting my Love This Yarn to photograph with the silver showing as well.


----------



## tmlester

Hi all,

I'm attaching a new pdf of the Pretty Picot Snowflake with pictures of the finished steps. I thought it might be easier to follow than attaching pictures at the bottom of a post. If there are any questions, just post them and I'll get back asap.

Happy Stitching, Terri


----------



## Designer1234

THERE ARE NOW *45* STUDENTS COUNTED INTO THIS CLASS (that does not include those who are lurking --


----------



## tmlester

Maryannee said:


> It's called Bernat Tizzy. It took less than a skein. It is a little stubborn to work with because of the bulk but you get the hang of it quickly.


Okay, got my Tizzy! Now a question - I was planning to use a larger hood than the K. What size did you use?


----------



## tmlester

Maryannee said:


> I used the K but it wasn't easy sailing. Do what looks and feels right to you.


Thanks


----------



## tmlester

Good Afternoon,

I'm attaching an updated pdf of the third snowflake, the Snowflake Flower. This one also has photos of the steps. This one, while not difficult, is definitely a little more fussy. 

Please, let me know if there are any questions.

Happy Stitching,
Terri


----------



## judybug52

Oh my gosh. I just did the first snowflake and it looks pretty good. I just used the glue and pinned it to cardboard. I can not believe I did it. Never used such small hook and thread before. Will be making these for my tree this year. Thanks. Without this class I would never have tried this.


----------



## barb1957

Great job Judybug52. how did it work out with the glue. I have always used agro starch way.


----------



## Maryannee

Great job. Still have to try one. You encourage me!


----------



## Designer1234

tmlester said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I'm attaching an updated pdf of the third snowflake, the Snowflake Flower. This one also has photos of the steps. This one, while not difficult, is definitely a little more fussy.
> 
> Please, let me know if there are any questions.
> 
> Happy Stitching,
> Terri


I have made this snowflake and added it to each Christmas present with a fine thread attached so it could be hung on the tree, or used on a lamp shade. My family really loved them. They are so pretty . They are fiddly but not difficult - I would love to see a lot of them finished. I have to go and get some more white cotton thread as I can't find the ball I thought I had.

The snowflakes dress up any parcels and even the gift bags. My grand daughter helped me attach them to the bags as well as added them to the ribbon on the packages. I have been doing them on and off for years and it is fun to see them on different trees.


----------



## tmlester

judybug52 said:


> Oh my gosh. I just did the first snowflake and it looks pretty good. I just used the glue and pinned it to cardboard. I can not believe I did it. Never used such small hook and thread before. Will be making these for my tree this year. Thanks. Without this class I would never have tried this.


judybug52 - What a wonderful first snowflake! You really did a great job....so glad you enjoyed this. Snowflakes for Christmas are sort of an obsession of mine. I give them as gifts to co-workers, friends, family and add them to packages as decoration. They are on my tree, in my windows, and attached to every mirror! Like I said - I'm obsessed


----------



## tmlester

Designer1234 said:


> I have made this snowflake and added it to each Christmas present with a fine thread attached so it could be hung on the tree, or used on a lamp shade. My family really loved them. They are so pretty . They are fiddly but not difficult - I would love to see a lot of them finished. I have to go and get some more white cotton thread as I can't find the ball I thought I had.
> 
> The snowflakes dress up any parcels and even the gift bags. My grand daughter helped me attach them to the bags as well as added them to the ribbon on the packages. I have been doing them on and off for years and it is fun to see them on different trees.


Oh, good! I'm not the only snowflake crazy person I know!!!


----------



## jangmb

Love your snowflake judybug52!! I hope mine turns out as nice as yours.  I was about to start my tree and checked KP first and saw your lovely snowflake


----------



## judybug52

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tmlester

So how is everyone doing with the snowflakes? I'm hoping to see more pictures of trees and snowflakes. Mine are 'stiffening' as we speak!

So, are we ready for something a little more advanced? It's time for our Lacy Angel to make her appearance. I'm attaching the pdf tonight and I encourage everyone to read through the pattern before we start stitching. 

Tomorrow night I'll be adding a few photos with section by section posts of the Angel pattern. I'm making the assumption that most of you will be ready to move on, since there have not been questions posted. 

Wow, what a fabulous group we have here! Everyone (at least I hope the lack of questions means I can assume this) seems to be doing really well. 

Please post pictures, folks. I love seeing the finished products and the variations that yarn choice and personal preferences bring! 

Happy Stitching! Terri

Here's Our Angel .....


----------



## tmlester

Baba masha said:


> I'm in please if I'm not too late.


It's is definitely not too late. Just start from the beginning and read through. There are updated pdf's with photos of a couple of the patterns in some of the later posts, so be sure to check to make sure you have the later ones. Happy Stitching


----------



## tmlester

Happy Monday all.
*CROCHET ANGEL*

Here is the updated pattern with photos of the head, yoke and body to get us started with the Angel. I have to add the photos at the bottom so I'm numbering them by step for you.

I'm also adding an*updated pdf at the end with the photos inserted at each step*. It only goes as far as the end of the body._ I'll add an updated post with the sleeves, wings and halo later on_.

*I'll be working until 6pm CST all week, so I won't be online until evening -or early am if I'm awake enough*.

Happy Stitching! As always, please post any questions as needed and as soon as I'm able, I'll answer them 

*Lacy Angel Tree Topper or Ornament*

Special Stitches:

Sc Dec: (insert hook in indicated st, pull up a lp) as many times as stated, yo, draw through all lps on hook to complete the st.
Beg V St: (ch 5, dc) in indicated st.
V St: (dc, ch 2, dc) in indicated st.

Head:

Rnd 1) Form a lp with thread; ch 1, (8 sc) in lp, draw up tail to form a tight lp; join with a sl st in first sc: 8 sc.

Rnd 2) Ch 1, sc in joining, (2 sc) in next sc; * sc in next sc, (2 sc) in next sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 12 sc.

Rnd 3) Ch 1, sc in joining, sc in next sc, (2 sc) in next sc; * sc in next 2 sc, (2 sc) in next sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 16 sc.

Rnd 4) Ch 1, sc in joining, sc in next 2 sc, (2 sc) in next sc; * sc in next 3 sc, (2 sc) in next sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 20 sc.

Rnd 5) Ch 1, sc in joining, sc in next 3 sc, (2 sc) in next sc; * sc in next 4 sc, (2 sc) in next sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 24 sc.

Rnd 6) Ch 1, sc in joining, sc in next 4 sc, (2 sc) in next sc; * sc in next 5 sc, (2 sc) in next sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 28 sc.

Rnd 7) Ch 1, sc in joining, sc in next 5 sc, (2 sc) in next sc; * sc in next 6 sc, (2 sc) in next sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 32 sc.

Rnd 8) Ch 1, sc in joining; * sc in next sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 32 sc.

Rnd 9) (If using a styrofoam ball, place inside the first half of completed head); ch 1, sc in joining, sc in next 5 sc, sc dec over next 2 sc see special sts; * sc in next 6 sc, sc dec over next 2 sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 28 sc. (Continue working next few rounds, around the styrofoam ball).

Rnd 10) Ch 1, sc in joining, sc in next 4 sc, sc dec over next 2 sc; * sc in next 5 sc, sc dec over next 2 sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 24 sc.

Rnd 11) Ch 1, sc in joining, sc in next 3 sc, sc dec over next 2 sc; * sc in next 4 sc, sc dec over next 2 sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 20 sc.

Rnd 12) Ch 1, sc in joining, sc in next 2 sc, sc dec over next 2 sc; * sc in next 3 sc, sc dec over next 2 sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 16 sc.

Rnd 13) Ch 1, sc in joining, sc in next sc, sc dec over next 2 sc; * sc in next 2 sc, sc dec over next 2 sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 12 sc.

Rnd 14) Ch 1, sc in joining, sc dec over next 2 sc; * sc in next sc, sc dec over next 2 sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st in first sc: 8 sc. Stuff head tightly with fiber fill if not using styrofoam ball.

_See photo 1_

Yoke:

Rnd 15) Ch 3 (counts as first dc), (2 dc) in joining; * (3 dc) in next sc; rep from * around; join with a sl st to first dc: 24 dc.

Rnd 16) Beg V st in joining see special sts; * sk next dc, V st in next dc see special sts; rep from * around; join with a sl st to 3rd ch of beg ch 5: 12 V-stitches.

Rnd 17) Sl st in ch 2 sp of V-st; beg V-st in same sp, ch 2; * V-st in next V-st sp, ch 2; rep from * around; join with a sl st to 3rd ch of beg ch 5: 12 V-sts/12 ch 2-sps.

Rnd 18) Sl st in V-st sp; beg V-st in same sp, V-st in next ch 2 sp bet V-sts; * V-st in next V-st sp, V-st in next ch 2 sp bet V-sts; rep from * around; join with a sl st to 3rd ch of beg ch 5: 24 V-sts.

Rnd 19) Sl st in next V-st sp; beg V-st in same sp, (V-st in next V-st sp) 5 times, sk next 6 V-sts (forming armhole), (V-st in next V-st sp) 6 times, sk last 6 V-sts; join with a sl st to 3rd ch of beg ch 5 (forming second armhole): 12 V-sts.

_See photo 2_

Body
:
Rnd 20) Sl st in V-st sp; beg V-st in same sp; * V-st in next V-st sp; rep from * around; join with a sl st to 3rd ch of beg ch 5, slip st in next space: 12 V-sts.

Rnd 21) Sl st in V-st sp; beg V-st in same sp, ch 1; * V-st in next V st sp, ch 1; rep from * around; join with a sl st to 3rd ch of beg ch 5: 12 V-sts/12 ch 1-sps.

Rnd 22) Sl st in V-st sp; (ch 3, 2 dc) in same sp, (ch 2, 3 dc in next V-st sp) twice, ch 7; * (3 dc) in next V-st sp, (ch 2, 3 dc in next V-st sp) twice, ch 7; rep from * around; join with a sl st to first dc: 12 3-dc groups/4 ch 7-sps/8 ch 2-sps.

Rnd 23) Sl st in next 2 dc; ch 3, (2 dc) in next sp, ch 2, (2 dc) in next sp, dc in next dc, ch 3, sc in center of ch 7 sp, ch 3, sk next 2 dc; * dc in next dc, (2 dc) in next sp, ch 2, (2 dc) in next sp, dc in next dc, ch 3, sc in center of ch 7 sp, ch 3, sk next 2 dc; rep from * around; join with a sl st to first dc: 8 3-dc groups/8 ch 3-sps.

Rnd 24) Sl st in next 2 dc; ch 3, dc in next sp, dc in next dc, ch 5, sc in next sp, sc in next sc, sc in next sp, ch 5, sk next 2 dc; * dc in next dc, dc in next sp, dc in next dc, ch 5, sc in next sp, sc in next sc, sc in next sp, ch 5, sk next 2 dc; rep from * around; join with a sl st to first dc: 4 3-dc groups/8 ch 5-sps.

Rnd 25) Sl st in next 2 dc; ch 3, (2 dc) in next sp, ch 5, sk first sc, sc in next sc, ch 5, (2 dc) in next sp, dc in next dc, ch 7, sk next dc; * dc in next dc, (2 dc) next sp, ch 5, sk first sc, sc in next sc, ch 5, (2 dc) in next sp, dc in next dc, ch 7, sk next dc; rep from * around; join with a sl st to first dc: 8 3-dc groups/4 ch 7-sps.

Rnd 26) Sl st in next 2 dc; ch 3, (2 dc) in next sp, ch 2, (2 dc) in next sp, dc in next dc, ch 3, sc in center ch 7 sp, ch 3, sk next 2 dc; * dc in next dc, (2 dc) in next sp, ch 2, (2 dc) in next sp, dc in next dc, ch 3, sc in center ch 7 sp, ch 3, sk next 2 dc; rep from * around; join with a sl st to first dc: 8 3-dc groups/8 ch 3-sps.

Rnd 27) Sl st in next 2 dc; ch 3, dc in next sp, dc in next dc, ch 5, sc in next sp, sc in next sc, sc in next sp, ch 5, sk next 2 dc; * dc in next dc, dc in next sp, dc in next dc, ch 5, sc in next sp, sc in next sc, sc in next sp, ch 5, sk next 2 dc; rep from * around; join with a sl st to first dc: 4 3-dc groups/8 ch 5-sps.

_See Photo 3_

When we get to this step, we work each section then fasten off  there are three rows to each of the four points. See bottom right of above picture.

Row 28) Working each point off separately: sl st in next 2 dc; ch 3, (2 dc) in next sp, ch 5, sk next sc, sc in next sc, ch 5, (2 dc) in next sp, dc in next dc: 6 dc/2 ch 5-sps.

Row 29) Ch 1, turn work; sl st over to last dc; ch 3, (2 dc) in next sp, ch 2, (2 dc) in next sp, dc in next dc: 6 dc/1 ch 2-sp.

Row 30) Ch 1, turn work; sl st over to last dc; ch 3, (2 dc) last sp, dc in next dc; 4 dc. Fasten off, secure ends.

Remaining Points:

Row 28) Sk next dc on rnd 27 from where last st was worked, join thread to next dc, right side of work facing; ch 3, (2 dc) in next sp, ch 5, sk next sc, sc in next sc, ch 5, (2 dc) in next sp, dc in next dc: 6 dc/2 ch 5-sps.

Rows 29-30) Rep instructions for rows 29-30, until each point has been worked off.

_See photo 4_


----------



## tmlester

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- sorry I haven't been around to delete the I'm ins as I have been working at opening another workshop. I will catch up tomorrow for sure. On top of that my GD was taken into emergency and we were there for 3 hours - she twisted her ankle but it wasn't broken. she wanted Nana and Papa there. so life is a little hectic around here right now . I will catch up tomorrow. Shirley
> 
> TERRI - I will highlight and color tomorrow morning first thing. see above post. sorry for the delay everyone.
> 
> By the way this is a wonderful class - and doing such a good job. Sorry for the delay but life sometimes get in the way. Shirley


Shirley,
So sorry to hear about your GD. I'm adding her to my prayer list and all good wishes are coming your way. Don't worry about the highlights and color, it was just a way to accent a rather long post


----------



## Designer1234

Maryannee said:


> I put a string of red lights, battery operated, on the Tizzy tree and it is beautiful. I love this tree! I hope others try it too. Thank you for this terrific pattern!


Designer here! that sounds wonderful -- can you post a picture of the lighted tree?? I am so glad you all are enjoying this. Terri put hours of preparation in so don't hesitate to post as you go along. We love to hear from you.

I will be around all day Terri -


----------



## RBurk

Below I have included a photo of my finished tree. I am going to enjoy trimming it. I plan to add a snowy edging to the branches and perhaps crochet some tiny ornaments.

Thanks for the pattern and support. Your class is great. 

I want to do the snowflakes and angel too and will be starting them today. My white thread is ready to go. I can't decide which to do next - the angel or snowflakes. Too little time too many choices LOL.

Am enjoying this class.

Ruth

Ruth - I used my photo program and lightened your tree so it was easier to see. I hope it wasn't a problem. If you want to pm me your email address I can send you the new copy. Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## Maryannee

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here! that sounds wonderful -- can you post a picture of the lighted tree?? I am so glad you all are enjoying this. Terri put hours of preparation in so don't hesitate to post as you go along. We love to hear from you.
> 
> I will be around all day Terri -


This is an awful picture. It's really quite beautiful with the tiny red lights


----------



## RBurk

> Ruth - I used my photo program and lightened your tree so it was easier to see. I hope it wasn't a problem. If you want to pm me your email address I can send you the new copy. Shirley (designer1234)


Thanks Shirley. I am having a problem with my camera flash so took the photo under the skylight in the kitchen. I knew it was pretty dark but wanted to get it posted.

Ruth


----------



## kaixixang

RBurk said:


> Thanks Shirley. I am having a problem with my camera flash so took the photo under the skylight in the kitchen. I knew it was pretty dark but wanted to get it posted.
> 
> Ruth


I've had to take some photos with my Canon digital by covering the flash with one finger. Just an option.

The other is to have two lamps arranged on either side of the photo zone. You'll have the lighting above the project and will POSSIBLY avoid having the flash activate. Especially if you're photographing the green tree. I'm at a loss on the ecru or white compensation without using my scanner.


----------



## RBurk

kaixixang said:


> I've had to take some photos with my Canon digital by covering the flash with one finger. Just an option.
> 
> The other is to have two lamps arranged on either side of the photo zone. You'll have the lighting above the project and will POSSIBLY avoid having the flash activate. Especially if you're photographing the green tree. I'm at a loss on the ecru or white compensation without using my scanner.


I'll give that a try. My problem is that most areas in the house have large windows and the backlight causes a problem, making things in the foreground too dark. My camera has a "backlight setting but it doesn't work as well as I'd like. I should have taken the photo outside.

Thanks for the lighting tip.

Ruth


----------



## kaixixang

RBurk said:


> I'll give that a try. My problem is that most areas in the house have large windows and the backlight causes a problem, making things in the foreground too dark. My camera has a "backlight setting but it doesn't work as well as I'd like. I should have taken the photo outside.
> 
> Thanks for the lighting tip.
> 
> Ruth


With most of my windows facing South...I make do with electric lamp light. <G> The rest of you may want to consider covering the Styrofoam or paper cone with tin foil. Tape is optional as the foil will crimp and stay where you put it. Stiffening spray won't hurt the "cone" after this covering.

You may have to cover up the window to get the lamp light to work to YOUR favor. I know Terri has one pattern of Angel listed...but I have worked on one already for the holiday season coming up.


----------



## judybug52

My Christmas tree. I added more branches. I will decorate with small red ornaments. Now on to the angel.


----------



## barb1957

That's beauitful. Did u use baby yarn or thread


----------



## judybug52

I used red heart super saver for tree body and red heart shimmer for branches. Thank you.


----------



## Maryannee

Your white tree is beautiful. Very nicely done. Luv it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the white tree!!


----------



## tmlester

RBurk said:


> Below I have included a photo of my finished tree. I am going to enjoy trimming it. I plan to add a snowy edging to the branches and perhaps crochet some tiny ornaments.
> 
> Thanks for the pattern and support. Your class is great.
> 
> I want to do the snowflakes and angel too and will be starting them today. My white thread is ready to go. I can't decide which to do next - the angel or snowflakes. Too little time too many choices LOL.
> 
> Am enjoying this class.
> 
> Ruth
> 
> Ruth - I used my photo program and lightened your tree so it was easier to see. I hope it wasn't a problem. If you want to pm me your email address I can send you the new copy. Shirley (designer1234)


Great job on your tree! Can't wait to see it decorated.


----------



## tmlester

Maryannee said:


> This is an awful picture. It's really quite beautiful with the tiny red lights


Love the lights!


----------



## tmlester

kaixixang said:


> With most of my windows facing South...I make do with electric lamp light. <G> The rest of you may want to consider covering the Styrofoam or paper cone with tin foil. Tape is optional as the foil will crimp and stay where you put it. Stiffening spray won't hurt the "cone" after this covering.
> 
> You may have to cover up the window to get the lamp light to work to YOUR favor. I know Terri has one pattern of Angel listed...but I have worked on one already for the holiday season coming up.


Love your red angel!


----------



## tmlester

judybug52 said:


> My Christmas tree. I added more branches. I will decorate with small red ornaments. Now on to the angel.


Really beautiful! After I did the smaller one in green threads. I decided I liked the idea of a white tree as well, just haven' started one yet. I was going to make it the same as the green one, but I love the extra branches! Thanks for showing this one...I Love It!!!


----------



## tmlester

I really love all the great variations on the tree pattern and thanks so much kaixixang for the lovely red angel! Keep it up and we will all have some wonderful Christmas decorations and gifts for the holidays!

So now, here is the rest of the angel with the pictures throughout. Its in a final pdf, so you can download and copy over the original pattern. 
Happy Stitching to all


----------



## judybug52

Thanks for the photos. Just starting row 27, so they will help. The photos help me a lot. Thank you.


----------



## judybug52

I have a question. Row 29 of the angel it says to ch 1, turn work, Sl st over to last dc. That's where I am confused. How many am I slip stitching? Thanks. Judy


----------



## judybug52

judybug52 said:


> I have a question. Row 29 of the angel it says to ch 1, turn work, Sl st over to last dc. That's where I am confused. How many am I slip stitching? Thanks. Judy


I got it. Just had to think a little. Sorry.


----------



## tmlester

judybug52 said:


> I got it. Just had to think a little. Sorry.


It will say that for a number of the rows, just slip to the last of the dc's made and go from there.


----------



## kaylink

Im in. I finally got the stuff to make the snowflakes.


----------



## Baba masha

I love my Christmas Tree. I love KP.


----------



## tmlester

Baba masha said:


> I love my Christmas Tree. I love KP.


Magnificent! I Love the snow tipped branches! They add just the right amount of fluffy bling!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great job!


----------



## Baba masha

tmlester said:


> Magnificent! I Love the snow tipped branches! They add just the right amount of fluffy bling!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great job!


Thank you ever so much. I loved making it. Your lovely comments have made my day. Thanks a million.


----------



## jangmb

Wow! I have been gone a few days again an am catching up on the workshops and other postings. All of the trees that I see here are great. Great green tree, Ruth (RBurke. Maryannee - love your tree with the lights. Your yarn choice and the lights really click together, what a lovely idea. Judybug52, your white tree just "pops" - a great idea - it is beautiful. Baba masha your green tree with the frosted white branches is wonderful - makes me smile just thinking about it. I am on row 32 I believe and making nice progress. This is a nice enjoyable knit for me so I am not rushing it. Thanks tmlester for presenting this workshop, your pattern is great and your tutorial is good to follow. Every time I run across your comment about the tree coming along nicely, I had just finished looking at the work in progress thinking the same thing.


----------



## Baba masha

jangmb said:


> Wow! I have been gone a few days again an am catching up on the workshops and other postings. All of the trees that I see here are great. Great green tree, Ruth (RBurke. Maryannee - love your tree with the lights. Your yarn choice and the lights really click together, what a lovely idea. Judybug52, your white tree just "pops" - a great idea - it is beautiful. Baba masha your green tree with the frosted white branches is wonderful - makes me smile just thinking about it. I am on row 32 I believe and making nice progress. This is a nice enjoyable knit for me so I am not rushing it. Thanks tmlester for presenting this workshop, your pattern is great and your tutorial is good to follow. Every time I run across your comment about the tree coming along nicely, I had just finished looking at the work in progress thinking the same thing.


Thank you so much for your kind comments jangmb. It means so much. I have loved doing this project. Tmlester made it so interesting and easy to follow, a wonderful teacher.


----------



## tmlester

judybug52 said:


> I am getting ready to form my angel. I just got a cone. Do I put something in the yoke(arm) area to make it shape that way? Any suggestions ? Never done this before. The snowflakes are easy to shape, but the angel I am having trouble.


I used some small dishcloths rolled up and folded over to form a small bundle (wider on the outer edge and just stuffed them inside.


----------



## tmlester

Baba masha said:


> Thank you so much for your kind comments jangmb. It means so much. I have loved doing this project. Tmlester made it so interesting and easy to follow, a wonderful teacher.


Thanks so much! I've really enjoyed this and everyone is doing wonderful!


----------



## judybug52

My angel


----------



## Designer1234

judybug52 said:


> My angel


Oh it is beautiful!!!!


----------



## tmlester

judybug52 said:


> My angel


Truly wonderful! Love the red ribbon


----------



## Designer1234

judybug52 said:


> My angel


*Judybug52* -- I have a photo program on my new IMac that I am trying to learn. I hope you don't mind that I worked on your picture and posted it here -- If you would rather I remove it please pm me. my feelings won't be hurt at all.

Your angel is beautiful. I love the way you have the red background and the red ribbon. Designer2345


----------



## Designer1234

*THE PARADE OF CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS WORKSHOP #40 WITH TERRI,
is now open*. '

Please post pictures of your works in progress and your finished projects at this link

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208734-1.html#4148853*

*It is really appreciated if you post your pictures on the Parade as well as here on the workshop*. thanks. Make sure you put any remarks in about the project and the workshop.

I have put the original pictures of the workshop in but the Parade is to show of YOUR work -- if you wish me to post them there I will do so but it is better if you feel you can do it yourself as it will be your post rather than mine. Designer1234 (Shirley)

If you have made any of the snowflakes - please post them here as well as on the Parade. Our time line is very open so enjoy, everyone.!

The workshop will remain open until more projects are finished and until terri has posted her 'surprise'


----------



## jangmb

Great! maybe I can finish before the workshop is closed. 

What a beautiful angel. Shows so well with the red background. Lovely pattern. Looks like perfect work.


----------



## judybug52

Designer1234 said:


> *Judybug52* -- I have a photo program on my new IMac that I am trying to learn. I hope you don't mind that I worked on your picture and posted it here -- If you would rather I remove it please pm me. my feelings won't be hurt at all.
> 
> Your angel is beautiful. I love the way you have the red background and the red ribbon. Designer2345


Oh it looks so much better. Thanks. I want to thank you and Terri both for all the time and work you put into these work shops for us. I did not think I could do such small chrochet, but the instructions were so well written. I would not even tried this on my own. I do intend on making many more snowflakes for my tree this year. Thanks again Designer1234 and Terri!

*Designer here*: Thankyou for your kind words- these workshops are a 'labor of love' for me personally' I enjoy doing them although it sometimes gets busy. But when students turn out wonderful work it makes it all worthwhile.

Please, everyone - make sure you put all your finished projects in the Parade. Hope to see more snowflakes too!


----------



## PCB

I'm in ..if it isn't too late. Just saw this as my computer has been down.


----------



## tmlester

PCB said:


> I'm in ..if it isn't too late. Just saw this as my computer has been down.


Never too late! Even after they are closed the workshops are available for review and patterns. Just click the link for workshops with Designer 1234.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Be sure to check all the pages, I entered newer pattern copies with photos for guidance along the way as well as the original pdfs. Read through from page 1 and you should find them all.

Also, once we are close to finishing, there is a surprise extra pattern that I will be adding. If there are any questions on that one, just PM me and I will get back as soon as I can.

Happy Stitching!!


----------



## irishrose24

Hi Terri, Just saw that this workshop is still open and wish to join in if it not too late. Thanks Pat


----------



## tmlester

irishrose24 said:


> Hi Terri, Just saw that this workshop is still open and wish to join in if it not too late. Thanks Pat


See the post above yours for my answer and welcome!!


----------



## tmlester

Well, its been a few days since I've seen any new posts here and I'm wondering how everyone is doing. Any new items finished or even part way done to report? I'm thinking that everyone must be busy little bees not having time to get online here

If there are any of our new stitchers with questions, please feel free to ask them here. 

I'll be looking forward to seeing more new pics soon! Then I can post my surprise pattern and we can get busy with more workshops and (at least in my case)finishing up all our Holiday gifts and goodies!

Happy Stitching 
Terri


----------



## sross512004

I'm in.


----------



## kaixixang

Having to find camera...did one red angel with your chosen pattern. Eagerly waiting for final pattern. <G>


----------



## Designer1234

Terri - I would suggest you post the final pattern today or tomorrow and then we can finish up the workshop.

Please give me your thoughts on this. Designer1234


----------



## jangmb

I had to set project aside for a couple of days. GD had project she was begging to be finished. I am working on the branches of my tree. I am really liking this tree So I should be finished with tree soon and then I will do the snowflake patterns that you offered to us. Besides GD, I don't want to admit how many of these workshops are now my WIPs I feel that I have learned so much from all of you gracious teachers that I really don't want to miss them.


----------



## tmlester

Designer1234 said:


> Terri - I would suggest you post the final pattern today or tomorrow and then we can finish up the workshop.
> 
> Please give me your thoughts on this. Designer1234


Sounds fine to me. I'll post it tonight before I call it a night. For those of you who are just getting started, the workshop will be available to view - Designer 1234 will I'm sure - give direction as to how she prefers you to access it


----------



## craftymatt2

Fantastic!!! Beautiful ornaments everyone, I just have to do this tree. Thank you everyone for sharing


----------



## tmlester

*Hi all,
Here's the surprise pattern I promised. For those who don't mind a little more work it's a beautiful gift, or just a wonderful decoration for your holiday pleasure!

Happy Stitching!! *


----------



## jangmb

Thank you for another nice pattern. You are right - this will make a lovely gift or even centerpiece for myself. Won't have to worry about watering this one! Thanks again for doing this workshop.


----------



## judybug52

Oh really look forward to doing this new pattern. Got to get out and get some red. Thanks very much for doing this workshop. Really enjoyed doing it.


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop will close on Sunday November 3rd,2013*.  Please make sure you put all your projects in the Parade, including the bouquet even if it isn't finished until after the workshop closes -- any projects made if the future from this class will be welcomed on the Parade.

_All the downloads, typed patterns and instructions will remain on the closed "locked" workshop for use by KP members whenever they wish to read it in the future. They will be held on the Workshop section (where they are now) and we hope you will tell other KP members that they are all available. 40 workshops are available for our members to read and learn from.

If you feel the need to pm the teacher for information, please read the workshop from beginning to end to make sure that the answers have not been given on the workshop. The teachers have put in many hours of preparation and teaching and we don't want to take up their time with questions have already have been answered_.

Designer1234


----------



## Zanne60

I wish I had the time to join this workshop. The projects were all so beautiful. I definitely marked the page to come back to it. Too many other projects waiting for me to finish.


----------



## tmlester

I just wanted to thank everyone and especially Designer 1234, for making this such a fabulous experience! I've enjoyed the planning and the different takes on the patterns we've seen so far. I hope everyone who's joined recently goes ahead and finishes the projects and puts pics in the parade for everyone to enjoy!

Thanks again, and as always, Happy Stitching!!!!!

*Terri*- Thanks very much. I hope you will teach another class for us next year. give me a shout if you are interested and if you have an idea of what you would teach. I always like to repeat good teachers and you are one of them. Designer1234


----------



## mkjfrj

tmlester said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone and especially Designer 1234, for making this such a fabulous experience! I've enjoyed the planning and the different takes on the patterns we've seen so far. I hope everyone who's joined recently goes ahead and finishes the projects and puts pics in the parade for everyone to enjoy!
> 
> Thanks again, and as always, Happy Stitching!!!!!
> 
> Terri


Yes, I agree; thank you so much for all you have done to make this a wonderful experience - I absolutely love the snowflakes and am going to put one in each of my windows at Christmas time. Thank you and I hope you enjoy the upcoming holidays.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks so much....didn't get to start my projects, but have this marked and have the yarn and hooks ready to do an angel, snowflakes and pointsettias!!


----------



## Baba masha

I thank you for this workshop. I got my tree done and one snowflake and then sad news, my friend passed away so I am busy. However I will make my angel, second snowflake and poinsettia in time for Christmas.
Thanks a million


----------



## mkjfrj

Baba masha said:


> I thank you for this workshop. I got my tree done and one snowflake and then sad news, my friend passed away so I am busy. However I will make my angel, second snowflake and poinsettia in time for Christmas.
> Thanks a million


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Baba masha

mkjfrj said:


> So sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much, that means a lot. X


----------



## Baba masha

Designer1234 said:


> BabaMasha -- I am so sorry you are grieving - we all wish you the best and we surround you with kind thoughts. Shirley (designer1234)
> 
> Thanks a million Designer 1234. Your kind words mean so much. I really appreciate it. Feeling very sad about loosing a wonderful kind friend.
> 
> I love my KP family.


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*. It is now locked and you will not be able to post here. We ask that you read from Page 1 before you contact the teacher with any questions. Most will be answered on the workshop.

You are welcome to read all the information, copy what you find informative.It will remain on the workshop section permanently for the use of KP members.

*Thanks to Terri and all the students for this wonderful workshop*.

We also ask that you do not copy and give this to anyone who is not a KP member.

Nice to meet you all and come back again for another workshop! Designer1234

If you, at any time use these patterns for Christmas decorations - please post pictures to the parade on the pictures section. read back on this workshop for the link. I look forward to seeing more of the results.

Merry Christmas and I hope the decorations make a wonderful addition to yours or someone elses Christmas.


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

